# Yuk! The smell of food!



## lucy123 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I don't know what is happening but since starting the low gi diet and going on metformin at the same time I just don't feel hungry or crave food anymore. 

In fact I have jsut walked into the office next door where someone was eating a Macdonalds burger and the smell made me heave and I had to run to the loo! I didn't throw, but could have done!

I have noticed I am smelling food a lot more now but the burger was the first thing to make me very nearly sick!  I used to love them too!


----------



## katie (Mar 25, 2011)

The smell of McDonalds burgers have always made me heave


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 25, 2011)

I've never liked the smell of any fast food. And as for Krispy Kreme (or whatever it is called) donuts, that really turns my stomach.

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2011)

I find that when I'm out for a run that the smell of food cooking wafting on the air really turns my stomach  Mind you, that's not as bad as the sewage treatment works across the river when the wind's in the wrong direction!


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 25, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I find that when I'm out for a run that the smell of food cooking wafting on the air really turns my stomach  Mind you, that's not as bad as the sewage treatment works across the river when the wind's in the wrong direction!



Are you sure it's not the local MacD?

(cue litigation!)


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Are you sure it's not the local MacD?
> 
> (cue litigation!)



I used to do regular work for McD at their headquarters in Finchley - their staff restaurant was just like a Mcd's!


----------



## margie (Mar 25, 2011)

I have heard of people having a heightened sense of smell when pregnant. Maybe there is a hormonal element - some people with PCOS are given metformin  - actually just did a google search for metformin and sense of smell and there are a number of people saying they had a heightened sense of smell on the metformin.

On the horrid smells front - my Gt Aunt lived opposite a Dog food factory - the smell from their was awful, then there is the gelatin factory near Frodsham - that smell can be put down to boiling bones.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 26, 2011)

margie said:


> I have heard of people having a heightened sense of smell when pregnant.



Crikey Margie - my heart stopped for a minute!

Actually the thought of sewarage works this morning and dog food factory are not going down too well.

How strange!

Off to play a tennis match now - just hope the farm smells aren't too bad!


----------

